# Almost there...... not really



## herefishyfishy (Jan 24, 2011)

Ok, so I used all the great advice I got from all of you regarding skimmers. Picked up one from SUM that I think is gonna be a great fit for my tank! Thanks again for all the valued advice.

Now come's my next plea fir help. I pretty much got all the equipment I need, got the LS I picked up from BA. I think I'm ready to start fillin up the ol barren glass box but am a little lost on the procedure best to follow. I have read it's best to put in sand first then RO water but have also read the opposite! 

I plan to cycle using LR so do I put water, then sand, than LR? Seems like a silly question but I really wanna make sure I start this tank off right.

Also, do I have all my equipment on during cycle? ( skimmer, powerheads, canister filter, heater and lights). Do I need to add anything to the water during this process to assist in the bacterial colonies???

Sorry for all the questions all at once, maybe I'm getting too excited at this stage. Y tank has been sitting here empty for a long time, excited to finally put something in it, be it only water sand and rock for now. Lol


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

From what ive read, And Followed:


Rince sand in RO water untill the water runs clear.

I put my Live rock in first Then put my Sand in, Then filled with water.

Leave the skimmer Off So that you will get you bacteria to bloom.

As for the canister, I have no idea, I dont use 1.

Leave the lights off untill the cycle is Done.

Powerheads can be left on, It might help settle the fog when you first have the tank filled.

Test your water after 2 weeks, The every few days.

Is your Live rock LIVE rock, Or Dryed Live rock?
You need Life on the rocks to Start the cycle.

If its dryed Rock, Add a Dead, Uncooked shrimp to start the cycle.


Their is a 100 ways to start your cycle, And you will get alot of methods from people, But this worked for me, And it only took 5 weeks for my cycle to complete.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Chromey is right...

Although make sure your tank has circulation... He mentioned not needing a powerhead, which is fine, as long as you have a return pump that is moving water around.... Still water = death

Live rock first, then sand.. as you want your rock touching the bottom.

Rinse sand well so water is clear and you dont get a sandstorm everytime the bottom is disturbed


----------



## herefishyfishy (Jan 24, 2011)

Do I even need to run my can filter than? From what I have been reading sometimes these 3 level filters can be more harm than good. 

Is a filter even required in SW tank when you r using LR, LS and a protein skimmer?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Nope...none required...



herefishyfishy said:


> Do I even need to run my can filter than?
> Is a filter even required in SW tank when you r using LR, LS and a protein skimmer?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*rocks*

why is it important that the rock touch the bottom , and should i shut off my skimmer . 
thanks 
tom


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

tom g said:


> why is it important that the rock touch the bottom , and should i shut off my skimmer .
> thanks
> tom


So your rockwork won't collapse if you have some sand sifting fish/invert that like to dig.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*rocks*

ok kewl i thought i did something wrong , good to know 
thanks


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

I didnt run skimmer during my cycle. You dont need to really remove the wastes from the tank until you start stocking it with livestock. You just want your bacteria to spread.

Rocks on glass... last thing you want is a crab/shrimp/fish digging around and causing all your rocks to fall (possibly even breaking glass)


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*sand*

before i put anything in my tank i used a plastic light diffuser cut out to fit inside the tanks was taht ok


----------



## herefishyfishy (Jan 24, 2011)

Well that's a little frustrating. When I was at LFS at the beginning of my SW journey, guy told me I absolutely had to use my can filter for SW. Said I could use the one I had from my old FW tank, but had to buy all new media.

Fell for that hook line and sinker..... Guess I will be returning some of that stuff!!! 

Just to get it right, because I'm still surprised by the answer.

If I have a 45 gallon tank
Live sand
Live rock
Deltex mce300 protein skimmer
2 powerheads, each 900
And a good set of t5Ho lights.

That's all I need to get going?


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Yep, Put that all in the tank and let it run for a few weeks until the cycle is complete. Only missing item i see is a heater


----------



## herefishyfishy (Jan 24, 2011)

Super sweet.... I do have a heater but forgot to list it. Thanks for the info though. Gonna Chk out NAFB Sunday about some LR and see what they got. Hopefully good selection.

I guess my powerhead location will depend on my LR design. Is it ok to place Power heads on the back wall of the tank? Would like to try and hide them. Makes the tank look like it has a surround sound system set up. Lol


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Powerheads can go anywhere really.. it more about where you point the flow...

*Note*** you dont want to have the powerhead in a difficult area to reach and remove, as you will want to remove it ever month (or 2) and clean it up. After a few weeks it starts to slow down and a vinegar bath brings it back to life.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

tom g said:


> why is it important that the rock touch the bottom , and should i shut off my skimmer .
> thanks
> tom


you got big flat LR to be put on the glass

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

